# Say no more to late night concerns



## Becky Kramer (Nov 17, 2015)

Dear loving and caring mother,

We made a free tool for safe parenting especially for you. It's a mobile app called Pingd that lets your check the availability status of your children in real time.

Pingd is a non-invasive, technological breakthrough that lets families see the last time they unlocked their phone, and even check up on each others’ LIVE battery status at a glance. For your peace of mind (and late-night concerns). No harsh monitoring, no spying, no prying.

We are now giving it for free. All you need to do is to join the waiting list in the link below and we will send it to your email soon (We promise not to spam... We hate that too):
pingd.co

We made it with love. Hope you'll like it :smile:


----------



## hhd265 (Dec 29, 2015)

WOw!! awesome


----------

